# It's sunday what schwinns did we find/rescue this week...weekley thread



## vintage2wheel (May 13, 2012)

its sunday what vintage schwinn bicycles/parts/fun stuff did we find this week

not much for me this week just a stem




post some pictures and show us what you got!!!


----------



## vintage2wheel (May 14, 2012)

*nothing at all*

no good stuff this week


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 14, 2012)

This bicycle had been previously posted last year, but I made a deal with the owner at this past weekend's Eden, NC bicycle show and swap meet.
Very excited to get another prewar Schwinn and in a unique, original color combination (2-tone red...not as orange as looks in the pic) with a Majestic badge.
I have to clean it up yet and make a few corrections from its present state, but its a very nice addition to the collection.
In the earlier thread, folks mentioned it was a 41, but from what I have gather, possibly a 40...how can you tell?
Chris


----------



## vintage2wheel (May 14, 2012)

*AC*

looks like a 41 do to not being a feather chaingaurd i say 41 but could have it backwards mine is a feather and its a 40 deluxe springer.  

killer bike chris


----------



## mruiz (May 14, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> This bicycle had been previously posted last year, but I made a deal with the owner at this past weekend's Eden, NC bicycle show and swap meet.
> Very excited to get another prewar Schwinn and in a unique, original color combination (2-tone red...not as orange as looks in the pic) with a Majestic badge.
> I have to clean it up yet and make a few corrections from its present state, but its a very nice addition to the collection.
> In the earlier thread, folks mentioned it was a 41, but from what I have gather, possibly a 40...how can you tell?
> ...




 I saw Chris's, Majestic in person. Unic paint schem, to me the Majestic started in about 1935, but still I have not found when this this model ended? Maybe 1948?
 Rear nice Bicycle.
 Mitch


----------



## ozzmonaut (May 14, 2012)

That is a great Schwinn,especially in person. Once the correct wheels are on it it's going to be even better. I saved this one at the same show.

   Supposedly it's a 41 and it was mentioned at ratrodbikes that it has a one-year-only chainguard. Not sure about that though. Any help IDing or otherwise would be much appreciated. Not hijacking the thread, just figured since I saved it, maybe somebody can tell me what I save. I know those spokes aint gettin saved.


----------



## jd56 (May 14, 2012)

*need to post here too*

So for those Schwinner's that never leave this forum, I finally picked up my first Schwinn. Not a vintage bike as I hoped but, was pleased to add this one to my collection
Not sure about the year but Ellis (Eden Show) said Schwinn only made this particular model in 2007.

The serial number is one I cannot decipher and could use some clarification. Also any info on the "SID" automatic transmission supplied by Shimano would be helpful.
I have seen a number of youtube segments on the rebuild onf the hub but, nothing on this particular bike. Even on the Schwinn sites I found.

here are some pictures and I'm sure everyone has seen them already as I posted on the AllSchwinn forum last night.






the gearbox






rear hub





and of course the serial...the missing digit after the 7 is an L


----------



## vintage2wheel (May 14, 2012)

*auto*

never seen one of those


----------



## jd56 (May 14, 2012)

*Well it says Schwinn*

Hopefully someone has. I have no idea either.
That's why I'm here.

thanks
JD


----------



## rlhender (May 14, 2012)

Found a couple more today


----------



## jn316 (May 14, 2012)

vintage2wheel said:


> looks like a 41 do to not being a feather chaingaurd i say 41 but could have it backwards mine is a feather and its a 40 deluxe springer.
> 
> killer bike chris




Hi, the Phantom style chainguard was originally offered on the 41 schwinns, the rear chain stay mounted is prewar, and the frames with tabs are postwar.  Ace Stores made 4 Christmas bicycles in Dec. 1940 in the Chicago area.  Two boys/two girls.  The boys used 39 Dx frames, all used prewar Phantom guards, and boys tanks were painted to match chainguard. They all had 3 spd. SA hubs.  Waiting to get pictures to post from cousin.


----------



## GenuineRides (May 18, 2012)

*double up finds*

Two finds in one day, yesterday was a good day...both within 3 miles of my home, kind of crazy
'68 Runabout
'91 Paramount

GenuineRides


----------



## vintage2wheel (May 18, 2012)

*very cool*

i like the little brown runabout


----------

